# so sick of this crap....



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

i have had dr symptoms for three years already and the only word to describe how i feel is: SICK! i am sick of all this crap, sick of knowing if it will ever go away, sick of people not understanding me...
In less than 4 monhs I am moving to Italy. Scary thought, since right now i have a job and i have been able to "adapt" to some extent to my what i call "disability". I am terrified of what is going to happen once i move there. Will I be able to hold a job? will it get only worse? 
One of the worse symptoms that I experience with this crap is the brain fog which doesnt go away. Also the being in a cloud, super tired with a super bad short term memory is killing me! Why do I always feel that I am there but i am not there? 
I have tried several medications, including prozac, zoloft, benzos, etc. etc. in case i was actually depressed... They didnt help at all. I guess that my next step is to sit there and wait if this ever goes away, uh?
Thank you all for reading.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You have every right to be frustrated. I am sick of it too. Good luck with your move.


----------



## jenni-lilly (Nov 23, 2010)

Honestly I've been lurking around this site for a while and am not feeling amazing. But the answer and secret to recovery is to not try to figure this odd crap out. Go about your life like you are and try to keep yourself distracted. The thing that is helping me the most was a book by Shaun o Connor (google him). Hes a recovered dp/dr sufferer. He gives advice on how to overcome this. Don't be hard on yourself! Don't overthink anything. Live your life even if you feel odd and crazy. Live it as if you felt "normal" and this craziness will lift! It lifted for me before. I ended up here again bit I know why and I'll get out of it and so will you. Stay positive. I promise. You will recover. There us no reason why you can't!


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

jenni-lilly said:


> Honestly I've been lurking around this site for a while and am not feeling amazing. But the answer and secret to recovery is to not try to figure this odd crap out. Go about your life like you are and try to keep yourself distracted. The thing that is helping me the most was a book by Shaun o Connor (google him). Hes a recovered dp/dr sufferer. He gives advice on how to overcome this. Don't be hard on yourself! Don't overthink anything. Live your life even if you feel odd and crazy. Live it as if you felt "normal" and this craziness will lift! It lifted for me before. I ended up here again bit I know why and I'll get out of it and so will you. Stay positive. I promise. You will recover. There us no reason why you can't!


Could i get the name of the book? i looked up his name bt there were so many shaun o connors








Really hope you are okay, its hard but i know people who have recovered and the above is right, distraction etcc does help quite a bit and try not to worry bout things that might happen, you're in the now and who knows maybe a different country is what will help







fingers crossed and my hopes r with u. XxX


----------



## jenni-lilly (Nov 23, 2010)

"depersonalization a recovered suffered guide on how to cope with and alleviate it"

By Shaun o Connor 
If you add the word depersonalization after his name the website should show up! Good lick! It's helped me soo much!


----------



## jenni-lilly (Nov 23, 2010)

Ooops I meant to type sufferer's instead of suffered!


----------

